# Sansa clip mp3 player help



## Guy109 (Mar 6, 2009)

Im trying to put music on my sansa clip mp3 player but there is no removable device folder on my computer. there was one on my windows vista computer ( which i no longer have) but not on my xp system, i tried using Windows media player to copy over the songs and even though Windows media player shows the songs are on my mp3 player when i disconnect my mp3 player the songs arent on it. does anyone know how to put music on it another way or knows how to get a removable device folder? (sorry for my poor english)


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Try out some of the information and troubleshooting on this page.
http://www.sansa.com/support/sansa_clip/faqs
It's probably just a driver issue. So download the latest drivers or software for it.


----------



## WaxhawRon (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a Sansa clip mp3 player and rund Windows XP. You should have a connector cable to run from a USB port on your computer to your mp3 player. Connect your Sansa player to one end, put the USB end into one of your computer's USB ports and you should be in business. Give it a minute to be recognized, then look under My Computer and you will find your Sansa Player. You can then drag and drop songs form your computer onto your Sansa player. Or delete songs from your Sansa player. Or whatever you want to do. But you need the connecting cable to connect your player to your computer's USB port.


----------



## Rondo Hunter (May 3, 2011)

The link sansa.com - sansa Resources and Information. This website is for sale! is not valid. This site is for sale and does not link to Sansa.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Rondo Hunter, if you need help with an issue please start your own thread explaining your issue. Thanks


----------

